# Bizarre MA experience



## La Ilusion (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My mother and I went to the closest MAC freestanding store a couple days ago to look at a few things. One thing we sought was an eyeshadow for my mother to use for highlighting the brow bone. She's an NC44-45. 

We had just begun to browse the shadows when an MA (who looked like an NC30 wearing NW20 foundation so that her face did not nearly match her chest and arms) approached us and asked if she could help. We told her that we were looking for a highlight, and she immediately began to grab just about every nearly white frosty cool-toned neutral she could find. She slathered the first one on, beginning at the inside edge of the eyebrow and extending well beyond the outside edge until she had created a shimmery highway line of whitishness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She asked my mother what she thought; my mother turned to me. Shocked and not knowing quite how to respond, I said I thought she was looking for something more subtle and warmer in tone. My mother agreed. 

The MA then put on another shadow that didn't look any different than the first. After two or three more, the colors did begin to look a little less disco ball. Finally she smacked on some Llama (still all the way across and beyond, instead of just from roughly the peak to the end), which looked like it would work with the colors my mother usually wears (Woodwinked, Sumptuous Olive, Firespot, Club). 

She took so little care. I've never known a MAC associate to slap makeup on someone's face like that. And it's not the fact that she began with very cool, intensely pale colors that shocked me. I understand that sometimes you have an idea of what will work and then need to tweak it. That's not only natural, but expected. Rather, it was that she seemed not to understand why a sparkly silver streak was not exactly what a mature woman would want to highlight her browbone!

I must note that we generally have a good experience with MAC. We visit the Macy's and Nordstrom counters in our area much more often than the freestanding, but I don't think we've ever sensed such indifference in an MA in any of those locations.

Has anyone else had or witnessed a similar experience in which an MA whose skin tone (in both darkness and undertone) is significantly different from the customer's seemed not to understand (or care about, for that matter) the customer's needs?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmmm...sort of.  I went in to buy the Smoking Eyes quad.  My normal MA was gone so I tried another.  I guess she was NW or NC 20ish.  Anyway, I tell her that I'd like the quad and would like her to show me a couple ways to wear it.  She looks at the quad and then condescendingly tells me that "there are alot of ways to wear it."  I tell her that _* I know that*_.  I would like her to give me a couple examples of what to do with the quad.  She acted like she was out of it or something, like she didn't know where to start.  I tell her I'd like something natural and something more dramatic.  She pulls out Constructivst Paint Pot and puts that on my lid then puts Satin Taupe over it and Showstopper in the crease.  It was dark.  She asks me of that is what I would consider a natural look.  I thought she had to be joking.  I really wish I could have caught my regular MA.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. I've never had a bad experience with a MA before. It sounds like she thought she just knew everything or something... Sort of full of herself perhaps? That's to bad though. I wish you better luck for next time.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!  I'm thinking that maybe the MA was new and she really did not know how to choose good highlight colors. Or maybe she was uncomfortable in dealing with someone who was not NC30 or NW20. Did she act as though she did not want to help you and your Mother?  Do you think she really did not know any better? In any case if you feel as though you and your Mother were not treated properly, you should speak to the store manager. I hate to say this but check the forums next time and get a general idea of what colors are suitable for us. MAC as well as other cosmetic companies have great colors, but they don't always work for every skin tone.


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Oh my goodness!!! I'm thinking that maybe the MA was new and she really did not know how to choose good highlight colors. Or maybe she was uncomfortable in dealing with someone who was not NC30 or NW20. Did she act as though she did not want to help you and your Mother? Do you think she really did not know any better? In any case if you feel as though you and your Mother were not treated properly, you should speak to the store manager. I hate to say this but check the forums next time and get a general idea of what colors are suitable for us. MAC as well as other cosmetic companies have great colors, but they don't always work for every skin tone._

 
I'm actually kind of hoping she just didn't know better and that she wasn't actively trying to be *un*helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because that would _definitely_ be reason to notify the manager.

You're right about checking the boards; I read them regularly.  The crazy thing is that we knew what we were looking for (if not specific names, we knew what kind of color and finish and were looking at them when she approached us).  We have explored in the past (in store and online) and know the line fairly well.  It's just that in our experience someone else can sometimes suggest something you wouldn't have tried regularly.  :shrug:


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with you on that because you think that when you walk in the store or up to the counter, that the MA's are the experts. However, I have found that sometimes they just don't know. I have had experiences where I knew more than the MA and therefore they could not tell or sell me just anything. I think that some MA's don't know how to handle different skin tones.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 7, 2007)

The poor woman just didn't have a clue.  Kind of like the PPP rental agents who always pointed out the apartment complex tanning bed when taking me on a tour.  What 80% of the people coming through the door want isn't appropriate for the other 20%.

I always interpreted this as a sign that I shouldn't rent the apartment.  And you should take it as a sign that you shouldn't go back to that store


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Oct 7, 2007)

I have nothing to contribute other than to say after reading your post, I realised I haven't been applying highlighter properly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've just started to use it, and I'd start from the start of the brow too but concentrate most of the colour under the arch.

Luckily when I do it its fairly subtle (my friends can't even tell when I'm wearing a highlight), so hopefully thus far noone's looked at me and realised what a make-up moron I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_The poor woman just didn't have a clue. Kind of like the PPP rental agents who always pointed out the apartment complex tanning bed when taking me on a tour. What 80% of the people coming through the door want isn't appropriate for the other 20%.



I always interpreted this as a sign that I shouldn't rent the apartment. And you should take it as a sign that you shouldn't go back to that store_

 
That reminds me about an incident that happened to my friend, who's Sri Lankan (and has very dark skin) and works in a chemist. A lady asked her about tanning lotions, and picked up a bottle and asked my friend "Have you tried this one before?" My friend was llike, "Are you for real?"


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is solely based on your color. I wasn't there, so I can't affirm or disagree 100% with your story. She might've been new, she might've been clueless, she might've not cared and just likes working at MAC for the gratis and saying she works there.

I will say I've had bad color matches and other work from all sorts of MAs, regardless of their own skin. Once, an Asian roommate who claimed to know how to do highlights gave me bright orange highlights and thought they were awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sometimes the taste level isn't there. Generally speaking, I find it best to go to an MA whose makeup I like, because I figure that's their taste of close enough to it. It's kind of warning if they can't match their own foundation to their own skin.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 7, 2007)

Well at least you got helped! haha.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm not sure if this is solely based on your color. I wasn't there, so I can't affirm or disagree 100% with your story. She might've been new, she might've been clueless, she might've not cared and just likes working at MAC for the gratis and saying she works there.

I will say I've had bad color matches and other work from all sorts of MAs, regardless of their own skin. Once, an Asian roommate who claimed to know how to do highlights gave me bright orange highlights and thought they were awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sometimes the taste level isn't there. Generally speaking, I find it best to go to an MA whose makeup I like, because I figure that's their taste of close enough to it. It's kind of warning if they can't match their own foundation to their own skin._

 
I can understand what you are saying, but sometimes you can't pick the MA that is going to assist you and it could be rude to say "Oh, I want the other MA to help me not you, or  "I'm waiting for the other MA, sorry." If I was the MA I would be offended. I would give this MA the benefit of the doubt and say that she meant well, but was just clueless. It doesn't sound like she was rude or disrespectful based on anyone's skin color, maybe she honestly was not accustomed to working with darker skin tones and that's not a crime. Now if she's interested in helping all people, she would get some training. .


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 7, 2007)

There are polite ways to work around it, like tell the MA you're just looking and then you eventually go to one you'd like. I'm not saying be a jackass about it, but you don't have to be served by the first person who asks. For instance, if I saw an MA have questionable hygiene standards with the makeup, I would never let her help me.


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I have nothing to contribute other than to say after reading your post, I realised I haven't been applying highlighter properly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've just started to use it, and I'd start from the start of the brow too but concentrate most of the colour under the arch._

 

you AREN'T wearing highlighter wrong

there are more than one way to wear makeup...i've seen girls who will have highlighter from the begining of their eyebrow to the other eNd and it looks wonderfull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and to the original post i am guessing she was probably young and new...the fact that she didn't ask your opinions b4 trying them on makes me think she was probably new and just ready to go...


with that sd and i mean no disrespect to you at all or anyone in particular but why do ppl alwasy point out when they get shitty service and never when a mac ma is helpful or really nice or whatever i am assuming that everytime ppl go into mac they aren't treated like shit


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelique☆* 

 
_I have nothing to contribute other than to say after reading your post, I realised I haven't been applying highlighter properly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've just started to use it, and I'd start from the start of the brow too but concentrate most of the colour under the arch.

Luckily when I do it its fairly subtle (my friends can't even tell when I'm wearing a highlight), so hopefully thus far noone's looked at me and realised what a make-up moron I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That reminds me about an incident that happened to my friend, who's Sri Lankan (and has very dark skin) and works in a chemist. A lady asked her about tanning lotions, and picked up a bottle and asked my friend "Have you tried this one before?" My friend was llike, "Are you for real?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, I didn't mean to suggest your highlighter was wrong.  Different techniques work for different bone structures and eyebrow shapes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you have a way that works for you, keep rocking it!


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_you AREN'T wearing highlighter wrong

there are more than one way to wear makeup...i've seen girls who will have highlighter from the begining of their eyebrow to the other eNd and it looks wonderfull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and to the original post i am guessing she was probably young and new...the fact that she didn't ask your opinions b4 trying them on makes me think she was probably new and just ready to go...


with that sd and i mean no disrespect to you at all or anyone in particular but why do ppl alwasy point out when they get shitty service and never when a mac ma is helpful or really nice or whatever i am assuming that everytime ppl go into mac they aren't treated like shit_

 
When I get great service, I let the MA know.  And, as I said in my post, I have had mostly positive experiences, which is the reason I posted.  This was unusual.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_with that sd and i mean no disrespect to you at all or anyone in particular but why do ppl alwasy point out when they get shitty service and never when a mac ma is helpful or really nice or whatever i am assuming that everytime ppl go into mac they aren't treated like shit_

 
Generally speaking, if one person gets great service, they tell about 3 people.  If they get really bad service, they tell everyone.  Human nature, I suppose!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_There are polite ways to work around it, like tell the MA you're just looking and then you eventually go to one you'd like. I'm not saying be a jackass about it, but you don't have to be served by the first person who asks. For instance, if I saw an MA have questionable hygiene standards with the makeup, I would never let her help me._

 
Well thanks for letting me know this. I've been using MAC since 1996 and I have always had the first MA available help me. I never care what they look like or what their hygiene practices are. I'm an equal opportunity shopper. I have never had an MA not sterilize a lipstick or pencil before applying it to my face or lips. My concern is their knowlegde of the product. All these years, I just thought I had to go to anyone. I'm glad to know this.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_you AREN'T wearing highlighter wrong

there are more than one way to wear makeup...i've seen girls who will have highlighter from the begining of their eyebrow to the other eNd and it looks wonderfull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and to the original post i am guessing she was probably young and new...the fact that she didn't ask your opinions b4 trying them on makes me think she was probably new and just ready to go...


with that sd and i mean no disrespect to you at all or anyone in particular but why do ppl alwasy point out when they get shitty service and never when a mac ma is helpful or really nice or whatever i am assuming that everytime ppl go into mac they aren't treated like shit_

 
I can only speak for myself. This past summer, I went to a MAC counter to pick up an eyeshadow that I had requested. The MA not only showed me how to apply the eyeshadow properly, but he basically gave me a makeover. In turn, I bought everything he put on my face except for the brushes, because I had every brush that he used already.When I got home, I then sent an e-mail to MAC regarding this fantastic MA and they e-mailed me back and then sent a letter of appreciation and some clear lipglass. That said, I want to shout out Tysons Galleria MAC Store in VA.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 7, 2007)

My two cents on why people complain about bad/unusual counter service: it's probably rare. It's like the newspaper. If you didn't know any better, you'd think all that happens is bad stuff in the world; a teacher of mine once noted that you have to started worrying when only good stories are in the newspaper. Also, in the "Industry" section of this forum, you can read great stories about MAs. I encourage everyone has very good service anywhere to write the main company or call the manager. If you don't remember the name (my bad habit), note when, where, and a description of the person. It allegedly helps with their performance reviews, as well making the person feel better.

The hygiene issue, BTW, has come up at several places, MAC and non-MAC. I don't understand it, because I assume it's training standards. That's by far and large why I choose to try it on my hand vs. my face/eyes/lips. I have sensitive skin.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_you AREN'T wearing highlighter wrong

there are more than one way to wear makeup...i've seen girls who will have highlighter from the begining of their eyebrow to the other eNd and it looks wonderfull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Ilusion* 

 
_Awww, I didn't mean to suggest your highlighter was wrong. Different techniques work for different bone structures and eyebrow shapes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you have a way that works for you, keep rocking it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the reassurance girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like i said I'm a bit of a novice so I'm never sure if what I'm doing is right or not! I'll probably just keep experimenting to see which way works best on me. Sorry to hijack the thread!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with doing your research before going into MAC stores/counters. I very rarely speak with MAs. I do all of my research via Specktra and the MAC website, make a list and then go and play around in the store myself. That way I can't be fooled by suggestions that clearlllly won't work for me. 

I must say though Orlando Pro store and LA Pro store have the BEST MA's ever. Diverse ages, ethnicities, styles....I love MAs that represent the wide range of MAC users. Better luck next time!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 8, 2007)

Yaaaaay  I know that's right!!! That's my store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which guy helped you out??? 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_That said, I want to shout out Tysons Galleria MAC Store in VA._


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Generally speaking, if one person gets great service, they tell about 3 people.  If they get really bad service, they tell everyone.  Human nature, I suppose!




_

 
I think because people get bad MAC service surprisingly often.  There was a store where I consistently got bad service, and I do mean everytime I stepped into the store.  It only recently got better when the MA's changed, and guess what, I sent Customer Service an email about how wonderful my experience was.  Good service is to be expected, Great and Terrible service stand out.  And when it comes to makeup counters, no matter the brand, an unpleasant experiences is particuarly horrid.


----------

